# Computer runs at half power sometimes



## themikerossini (May 25, 2015)

Hello,
I bought a laptop about a year ago - Dell Inspiron 17r Special edition, it has 8gb ram,gt750m graphics card,quad core i7 cpu,750 gb hdd.
The OS is windows 8, currently updated to windows 8.1

The problem i am having is the behaviour of this laptop, it sometimes loses power,like more then half of it, but usually after 1-3 restarts it returns back to normal, at first however i had to do system recovery for it to start working properly again.

the problem itself is like when i run some games for example i can play them on high / ultra settings maxed out and get decent 40 fps which is when computer is acting normal.
But then sometimes when i turn it on and try to play the same games they run at about 1-5 fps and have input lag and everything is really slow,even youtube and watching movies or using MS office or any applications or internet becomes really slow .

What could it be? How can i solve this?

Note: 

i have checked,the battery settings, i can either always have it on high performance or balanced it doesnt change the performance of the mode in which pc runs slugish and games at 1-5 fps

Aswell when i run Task manager during this i see that cpu is running at about 30 %,disk at about 13% and memory 5-5-6.5 gb / 7.9 ( about 75 %)

so by this i dont know anything but could it be a problem with memory? if so i am not sure what eats it up, under processes highest is the web browser 1,6 gb,the game itself only uses about 300 mb of ram.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Could be a heat issue, lets see the PC temps:

How to check your system temperatures - Tech Support Forum


----------



## themikerossini (May 25, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Could be a heat issue, lets see the PC temps:
> 
> How to check your system temperatures - Tech Support Forum


Hello and thank you for response,however heat is not an issue, my temps while runnig the game are as follows 
Gpu 42 
HDD 50
and Cores at about 40-50 aswell
* these readings are in celsium

And this is wierd aswell,because whenever the games run normal,those temperatures all raise to about 70-85 C , however when this happens it seems like the pc isnt even trying to perform well.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let's see the photos from HWMonitor.

Also 85C is quite hot...


----------



## themikerossini (May 25, 2015)

View image: hwmonitor tempartures durin just cause 2


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would assume those temps are after playing Just Cause 2? If so, its warm, but nothing where it would cause a complete shutdown.

Where is your copy of Windows from?

What antivirus are you running?


----------



## themikerossini (May 25, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I would assume those temps are after playing Just Cause 2? If so, its warm, but nothing where it would cause a complete shutdown.
> 
> Where is your copy of Windows from?
> 
> What antivirus are you running?


No just cause 2 is just shortly minimized to take the snapshot as i cant seem to run the game in windowed mode.

Actually this windows came preinstalled on the laptop when i bought it new in shop with,however there were no cds or anything that came with it so i cant really reinstall.

im using avg + malwarebytes. there isnt a virus fault since this happens from the first day when there was no internet connected and only instaling original games from cds which may not contain viruses.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How old is the system? This has happened since day one? Could be a hardware fault then.


----------



## themikerossini (May 25, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How old is the system? This has happened since day one? Could be a hardware fault then.


as i wrote in first post "I bought a laptop about a year ago "

its cost me 1000 euros when i bought it,hope its not hardware.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Has this happened since day one as well? You never fully clarified that.

Please preform a hard drive test using this guide here: 

How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test - Tech Support Forum


----------

